# Purchased a New Blower - Am I nuts??!!



## Ron in PA (Mar 27, 2017)

I can hardly believe it myself, but I just purchased a Honda HSS1332ATD this past weekend. After hours upon hours of researching literally every tracked snow blower on the market today, I finally talked myself into spending the big bucks on the Honda. It took me all summer to convince myself to do it, but I finally got there.

I’m not the type of person who normally buys top of the line, and I usually buy used if I can. After all, I recently purchased a 15 year car for my daily driver. To pay $3k for a machine that I will most likely use for 10 hours or less per year (unless we get a really bad winter) would have been unthinkable just a year or two ago. I think I’m entering a new stage in life.

At 45 years of age, I’m not old, but I ain’t getting’ any younger either. After all of my research, I concluded that I can reasonably expect this machine to last nearly the rest of my life at the rate at which it will be used, and if I maintain it the way I should. Add to that the features on this machine that will make life easier, and what was once unthinkable for me now seems not only reasonable, but perhaps even a smart investment. 

I like everything about this machine…on board electric start, hydro transmission (no more gear changing), electric chute control (no more cranking), super easy auger height adjustment (even a frail old man could adjust this thing), hour meter, easy shear bolt replacement, trigger steering that actually works, Honda reputation for longevity, and even it’s looks. Everything is right there on the dashboard, and the only thing you even need to bend over to do is turn on the fuel. Even the choke is on the dash. Seems like the Cadillac of snow blowers.

In all my research, the only downside I’ve found to the Honda’s was the chute clogging. I suppose I’ll deal with that if/when it occurs, and I’ll try some of the “fixes” I’ve read about here and elsewhere. 

I talked to one dealer who sold both Honda and Ariens, and after getting down to a serious discussion I was told that they don’t even stock tracked Ariens machines due to how easy the Honda’s are to turn as compared to them. He told me he’s had quite a few customers buy them, only to sell them or trade them in on a Honda.

The other dealer sold Honda and Husqvarna. I almost bought the Husky, as it looks fabulous on paper. In the end, the price savings weren’t enough to make me want to purchase one considering the mixed reviews, and even the dealership seemed honest when comparing the two. Yes, I understand he may want to sell me the more expensive machine, but I think they also want satisfied customers. He knew I did my research and when I asked direct questions, I think he felt he better answer honestly rather than having an angry customer.

Not posting this with the intent to bash any brand or anyone else’s choices. As I said, I’m in disbelief myself that I actually bought this machine, but I’m happy I did. Hopefully I’ll still feel that way after I use it! Bring on the snow!


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I am (was?) considering the same model as my back-up plan for when my current one craps out... I thought I did my homework, but this place is great, it is bringing to my attention that these Honda's might not be the "cat's meow" until they can get some more bugs worked out.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome to the Honda club!!1 I just bought mine a few weeks ago. I was exactly in the same boat as you. Knew I wanted a good blower, wasnt 100% sure I should splurge and spend 3K on a blower. Researched, researched, researched and finally made my decision to pull the trigger. I havent used it yet but the build seems solid and the features you mentioned make it that much better and easier to use. I cant wait for some snow to see this beast in action. My neighbor stopped by and his jaw dropped when he saw it. He has a 1986 Toro that has seen better days and he mentioned he was going to look into upgrading. Not sure if he will go with a Honda but he sure was impressed. I added skid shoes to the side and a drift breaker kit on mine so far. I want to add an LED light bar to the front of the blower but Im not confident enough to mess with the electrical and create a problem on a brand new blower. 

Enjoy it man!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

It must be exciting to have that new machine and I hope it works great for you. I certainly don't want to rain on anyone's parade but want to draw your attention to a thread I was reading last night. I think that's what d3500ram was referring to. Hopefully it won't be an issue for you but it's something to watch out for. If you notice an issue then the warranty may cover it. Take a look at post #6 on the "Honda Ground Speed" thread. Click here for that thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/102138-ground-speed.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Ron in PA said:


> I can hardly believe it myself, but I just purchased a Honda HSS1332ATD this past weekend.


Congrats!

A few Honda resources for new owners:

(1) Be sure to register your purchase (If your dealer didn't do it for you) so the official warranty 'clock' can be activated. This helps ensure faster warranty service from any Honda dealer (FYI, you are not required to take it to the selling dealer for any warranty work.) Here's the link to register online:

*Click here to register your new Honda online*
*Click here to download a copy of the Distributor's Limited Warranty*

Honda asks you to register in the unlikely event there is every a Product Safety Recall, and has a way to contact you. 

(2) If you expect to DIY service or repairs, a factory shop manual is the way to go. Honda only sells paper copies direct, via Amazon and eBay:








​
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*

(3) Need parts? Your local dealer is a great resource, but if you want to buy online, first get the full serial number of the rear of the frame; it will be in the format SXXX-1234567. Next, go to the official Honda Parts Look-up site here:

*Honda Power Equipment, Engines and Marine Factory Parts Lookup*

Once you have the part number(s), just Google them to find a dealer selling online. Some of the larger dealers also have their own online catalogs, but the preceeding link will always have the most accurate listings. Note: This is just a look-up site, no pricing or sales at this location.








​(4) Honda does offer a few accessories not shown in the parts listings:
​







​ 
(4) You should have gotten a paper owner's manual with the new machine, but if you ever need a digital version, download a free one from Honda's official site:

• *HSS918 / HSS1332 Owners Manual*

(5) 95% of questions, answers, problems, solution, dirty jokes :devil: are best handled by your selling dealer. That said, sometime you may need help from Honda direct:
American Honda Customer Relations
4900 Marconi Drive
Alpharetta, GA 30005-8847

Tel: (770) 497-6400
Fax: (678) 339-2519
Mon-Fri 8:30~7:00 EST

(6) All Honda fans/owner's can opt-in to receive a modest 'goodie bag' from me, _Your Friend in the Honda Snow Blower Business®_. Shoot me a PM with your name and street address, and I'll get you some Honda swag. Include the full serial number, and I can also verify your new machine is officially registered.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats!....


Hey Robert, since you are here... what's the official story on these slowed-down transmissions? 
I noticed that you were totally absent from the "Ground Speed" thread except for a "like" on one post saying that all companies can have bugs in new technology (post #69).
Click here for that thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/102138-ground-speed.html


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the Honda family. Rest assure you have purchased a best in class snow blower that you will likely pass down to your grandchildren someday.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

stuart80112 said:


> It must be exciting to have that new machine and I hope it works great for you. I certainly don't want to rain on anyone's parade but want to draw your attention to a thread I was reading last night. I think that's what d3500ram was referring to. Hopefully it won't be an issue for you but it's something to watch out for. If you notice an issue then the warranty may cover it. Take a look at post #6 on the "Honda Ground Speed" thread. Click here for that thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/102138-ground-speed.html


Yes, this one to which you directed me caught my attention in a big way!


----------



## Ron in PA (Mar 27, 2017)

stuart80112 said:


> Take a look at post #6 on the "Honda Ground Speed" thread. Click here for that thread: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/102138-ground-speed.html


Thanks for the link. Just got done reading through the entire post.

My question now is whether or not this issue has been resolved for the new models. When I bought it I asked the dealer three separate times whether his stock was last year left over or new fresh machines. He insisted they are all new. 

Guess I'll have to stay on top of this issue. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep, your crazy !

... but so are people who spend 15k on a new snowmobile, 80k on a new pickup truck, 25k on a new Harley, and 100k on a new Boston Whaler.


A 1332 seems overkill for PA, with most areas getting far less than 100" annually.
... but like they say "go big or go home !"

It's your money, you earned it !!! 
Spend it however you like and enjoy it !


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i wouldn't say your crazy. Some people want something nice and reliable and are willing to pay for it. Honda's if well maintained should last for 30+ years but so can other brands that are less than half the price.

i just bought and did some maintenance on an 1989 Honda HS55 no doubt i think this thing will last another 15+. Just maintain the beast and it should be the last blower you probably ever own.

i on the other hand like a little variety in my life so i buy and sell blowers yearly so i get to play with new blowers each year. cheers :blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

stuart80112 said:


> Hey Robert, since you are here... what's the official story on these slowed-down transmissions?


So the issue with erratic / slowed speeds was initially due to an improperly machined check valve. A Service Bulletin was issued, and units not already updated in warehouses / dealer inventory may be repaired under normal warranty terms. Generally, the problem surfaces under light or no-loads, and the operator is rapidly shifting between fast and slow drive speeds. Up through serial number. Here's the thread with all the details: *http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/68890-service-bulletin-hss724-hss928.html* 

Note: The issue affects a limited number, and Honda has published the range in the bulletin.It was recently updated to include transport costs (case-by-case basis). 

Here are the affected units:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Ron in Pa,

it may be well worth your wile to invest in a space heater/kerosene fired space heater/torpedo heater to warm up the new Honda snow blower and also use it to melt off all the ice and snow and salt and dry it out before you put it away.




Hellorusskat,

Its not so much overkill, they use too much rock salt in the east to maintain the roads and pollute the water so much its saltier than sea water. The snow becomes ice and snow and warms the surrounding area so much that the snow compacts and is much harder to clear.


----------



## .110081 (Sep 16, 2017)

> I talked to one dealer who sold both Honda and Ariens, and after getting down to a serious discussion I was told that they don’t even stock tracked Ariens machines due to how easy the Honda’s are to turn as compared to them. He told me he’s had quite a few customers buy them, only to sell them or trade them in on a Honda.


I bet if ya talked to an Ariens only dealer, they would say the opposite.....mine did...lol

Never believe a salesman!!! Remember the word comission. We have to do our own homework.....videos, actual owner reviews, and forums just like this one! Salesmen always say that theirs is the best for whatever reason and try and upsale to a more expensive model.......no different than buying a car.


----------



## Ron in PA (Mar 27, 2017)

russkat said:


> A 1332 seems overkill for PA, with most areas getting far less than 100" annually.
> ... but like they say "go big or go home !"



The decision to "go big or go home" with the 1332 wasn't so much the amount of annual snowfall (although we tend to get huge storms every few years like we did this year in March) but rather the conditions that I will be using it in. With the exception of just a portion of my driveway, everything that I snow blow is uneven, hilly, grassy and/or non-paved. Plus there's quite a bit to do. So that's why I wanted a tracked vehicle, and the 32" width is simply a time saver. The extra power is always welcome as well. 

Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have. Also, unlike some of you guys, I don't exactly enjoy blowing snow! It's a chore to me, and I want to get it done as quickly and efficiently as possible.


----------



## Ron in PA (Mar 27, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the affected units:



Robert, thanks for the info.

So no 1332's were affected?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> So the issue with erratic / slowed speeds was initially due to an improperly machined check valve....


Hello Robert, thanks for that response. Unfortunately that does not cover any of the models that people are worried about over on the "Ground Speed" thread.
Neither does it cover the model number specific to the new machine on this thread

The post numbers and referenced model numbers on that thread are as follows.. each entry here is a unique machine from a unique poster. (hopefully no typos).
#01 : HSS 1332 ACTD
#06 : HSS 1332 ATD
#11 : HSS 1332 ACTD
#12 : HSS 928 ATD
#13 : HSS 1332 ATD
#14 : ??? 1332 ???
#21 : ??? ???? ???
#45 : HSS 1332 ATD
#50 : HSS 724 ACTD
#64 : HSS 928 AATD

As far as the "Ground Speed" thread is concerned..
As you can see, those model numbers don't match your response and yet their issues are (presumably) real. Evidence includes speed timings, videos and general anecdotal statements.
So that begs the question.. Is the issue recognized by Honda for these additional models and what changes, if any, have been made to resolve the issues on that thread?

As far as this current thread is concerned... 
How can the purchaser of this new HSS 1332 ATD feel comfortable that the issues described in that thread will not show up for them here and that a solution is available if it does show up?
The same question arises for anyone considering buying any of the above-mentioned models.

At this point, I need to get out of the loop and leave this for the original purchasers to pursue in a systematic way.
However, I hope the above analysis makes it clear that there are apparently unresolved issues for many more models than are addressed by your response.
I think that a response from you on the "Ground Speed" thread addressing those extra model numbers would be very timely.
Attempts at a solution on the ground speed thread have included... vent kits, transmission replacement, air bleed and cable adjustments.
I did not see any evidence that these attempts were long-term effective. In the meantime the warranty clocks are ticking.

Thanks again for all your time and efforts.


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

I too am ready to buy the Honda. Its only downfall appears to be the shute. but if you read though all of the info here you will see there are a couple of simple mods to correct it IF you find yours has a problem. Many don't. Depends on the snow type I guess


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Ron in PA said:


> The decision to "go big or go home" with the 1332 wasn't so much the amount of annual snowfall (although we tend to get huge storms every few years like we did this year in March) but rather the conditions that I will be using it in. With the exception of just a portion of my driveway, everything that I snow blow is uneven, hilly, grassy and/or non-paved. Plus there's quite a bit to do. So that's why I wanted a tracked vehicle, and the 32" width is simply a time saver. The extra power is always welcome as well.
> 
> Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have. Also, unlike some of you guys, I don't exactly enjoy blowing snow! It's a chore to me, and I want to get it done as quickly and efficiently as possible.


Much like owning a truck, I don't have something in the bed or tow every day, but when I need to, it's nice to have !
It should serve you well for many years...
.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> Hello Robert, thanks for that response. Unfortunately that does not cover any of the models that people are worried about over on the "Ground Speed" thread.
> Neither does it cover the model number specific to the new machine on this thread
> 
> The post numbers and referenced model numbers on that thread are as follows.. each entry here is a unique machine from a unique poster. (hopefully no typos).
> ...


I've just had a potentially scary thought.

Because I don't own a Honda and am not in the market for one I only have an academic interest in the "Ground Speed" thread.
In fact, I only have a passing interest in Honda snowblowers... period. I spend my leisure time "saving" 40 year old classic machines.
I just stumbled into the "Ground Speed" thread by accident a couple of days ago because it was bumped by Stephen0523 getting a vent-kit fitted.
If I read that thread correctly.. the vent kit is the best chance at a solution according to the Honda repair people taking care of Stephen0523 (the initiator of that thread).

As I look deeper into the Honda product line, I realize that this list of models covers the vast majority of Honda's two-stage offerings.
At first it was just alphabet soup to me... but I think I've figured it out.

The letters W and T apparently denote Wheels or Tracks
The letter D denotes on-board battery powered starter
I couldn't see a pattern telling me what the letter A means
However HSS seems to imply Hydro Transmission and made in the USA versus made in Japan which is apparently denoted by HS
The numbers probably denote engine size and auger width.

There seems to be evidence that the entire product line is suffering from the same set of problems (at least for certain members with certain serial numbers)
Could it possibly be that these models all have exactly the same Transmission? or maybe the same brand of Transmission?

Whether the machines have Tracks or Wheels or Battery-powered starters should be irrelevant. So would the engine and the auger width. All that matters is the transmission(s).
I guess the tracks may require more effort to drive than wheels.. so maybe it's a transmission-track combo issue... that certainly matches the models I found on that thread. Although Robert's answer includes a wheeled model too. The total weight of the machine could also come into play. However people are reporting issues on all sizes.
From the transmission perspective, the only "model" that wasn't explicitly mentioned in that thread was the HS1336iAS which might be Japanese made anyway according to a thread I read tonight explaining HS versus HSS 
That came from FLSTN in post #16 on this thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/118746-hss1332adt-question-new-blowers.html

Let's assume for the sake of argument that they DO all have the same transmission. 
(Transmission 1310-1003 was mentioned in post #35 on the ground speed thread FWIW.. not sure if that's the one).
My next question would be... have ALL machines made over the past few years got that same transmission?
Also.. does the entire inventory of currently-available Honda snowblowers continue to have that same transmission?
In addition.. are the same transmissions being used for machines on the production line?
If the answer to all these questions is "yes" then this could potentially be a perfect-storm for Honda with all the eggs in one transmission basket.

I hope it isn't true and I hope that Robert or someone can clarify which machines have which transmissions for the HSS machines past, present and future.
Looks like there may be a high demand for vent kits fairly soon (assuming that fix works). Would that become a fleet-wide recall? Should it?
Yikes!....Sorry to be the messenger if that's true.... I'm just summarizing what I think I'm reading.
Apparently, one aggravating factor may be if you use the machine forwards then in reverse in fairly rapid succession... if you aren't seeing the issue yet... perhaps try doing that as an experiment. I guess the real-case scenario might be to clear a patio or a small car parking area instead of a long linear driveway.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Better idea Stuart: Stop fretting about things that you ass-u-me, and that don't concern you. I'm pretty sure Honda and the owners can work it out without your 'help'.

The 'perfect storm' going on inside your head is clearly larger than any issue with the Honda machines.

Chill Bro. ccasion14:


OP: Enjoy the tracks, nice machine.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Better idea Stuart: Stop fretting about things that you ass-u-me, and that don't concern you. I'm pretty sure Honda and the owners can work it out without your 'help'.
> The 'perfect storm' going on inside your head is clearly larger than any issue with the Honda machines.
> Chill Bro. ccasion14:
> OP: Enjoy the tracks, nice machine.


Haha.. It would be a pity wouldn't it? Interested to hear how it all shakes out though for all those models on the ground-speed thread. Clog-gate, China-gate, airbag-gate, equifax-gate, yahoo-gate, volswagon-gate no one needs a tranny-gate. Strange that it covers all those different HSS models..must have _something _in common. I wonder what? ;-)
If you are in Japan you should be good to go.. I thought this post was interesting http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1290129-post16.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

stuart80112 said:


> Strange that it covers all those different models..must have _something _in common. I wonder what? ;-)


All the new HSS units do share the same transmission. It had been updated after the first issue they had with the improperly machined check valve (as per Robert). 
To my knowledge, Honda is addressing all the issues regarding 'ground speed'.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> All the new HSS units do share the same transmission. It had been updated after the first issue they had with the improperly machine check valve (as per Robert).
> To my knowledge, Honda is addressing all the issues regarding 'ground speed'.


If they all have the same transmission then it makes perfect sense that the whole HSS product line would be seeing similar issues.. thanks for that data... pretty much what I expected to hear after analyzing that thread and checking the Honda website for models.
I wonder if a vent-kit basically addresses the check-valve and if the issues are eventually scoped down to a specific batch of serial numbers for all the HSS models.
I wish these posts were over on that thread but Robert was here not there.
Sorry Ron in PA.. not trying to stomp on your thread. Just giving the heads up on what I read and how it might apply to your model number.


----------

